# wisker buiscut



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Of course it can. I Started 5 years ago with a Whisker Biscuit then I went to a Trophy Taker, after about 6 mos. I went back to the WB. Next I tried a Limbdriver and hunted with it one season. Now I am back to the WB and will not change. I could not tell any difference in my shooting between the three and I like the simplicity of the biscuit.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Not a fan of the Whisker Biscuit here, but, yes, paper tuning is possible.


----------



## tglide1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Put the WB on your bow and shoot!!!!!!! You will not see any any difference with your TT


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*sure can*

have tried several even fall aways- but I 'm back to the newer biscuit and love it!


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm paper tuning my wife's bow with a WB rest and I'm getting a right tear 
(she is left handed) at 6 feet away and when she goes to about 10feet she gets a perfect tear. Does that sound weird or is ten feet to far to paper tune?


----------



## haswipp (Jun 16, 2009)

*wb*

I shoot with a wb and have papertuned my bow out to 50 yards. The b-stinger sure helps.


----------



## jtb1967 (Sep 22, 2004)

I just put a WB on my Reezen. I had bullet holes with my Limbdriver, but can't get anything but a high tear with the biscuit.  I may just give up on the papertuning and try to broadhead tune instead.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> Not a fan of the Whisker Biscuit here, but, yes, paper tuning is possible.


I'll think about it the next (first) time I see a top shooter with one on their bow.


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

TMan51 said:


> I'll think about it the next (first) time I see a top shooter with one on their bow.


Here you go Terry:teeth:. Jimmy Despart shot this with the Biscuit.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

mobowhntr said:


> Here you go Terry:teeth:. Jimmy Despart shot this with the Biscuit.


MObo, didn't say they didn't exist, just said i never saw one


----------



## Hollander (May 29, 2009)

I have WB's on all my bows and every one of them have bullet holed without a problem.


----------



## BullElkKiller (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't know why any Spot & Stock Hunter would want anything but a whisker biscuit. I get perfect bullet holes with a biscuit. I also have perfect flight with my Muzzy's.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

Although I don't use one, I do know of an instance where a particular Mathews bow could not be tuned with anything but a Whisker Biscuit. So far, no one has been able to figure out exactly why . . . . .


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

uh......its a Mathews. That's why:eek2:


----------



## Troutbum69 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sometimes you have to go up one size in a biscuit to get them to tune... I guess the shaft needs some wiggle room sometimes...


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

I have found that it is not impossible but more difficult to paper tune with a WB. It is easier with a large biscuit (assuming you are shooting <.300 diameter shafts which normally call for a med biscuit) because you don't get as weird results when you move the rest. Realize with the biscuit, you are shooting through a circular rest. When you get it too far either left or right, you also get a lift or drop from the circular side. If the center shot is not perfect, you will also get some strange sideways results from moving it up or down. Therefore, it is best to get center shot set first (eliminate sideways tears first). Then work on up/down.

If you change cam lean by twisting on the yolk(s) or moving the cable slide, re-test center shot first because you have moved the string a bit left or right. After you are done playing with the yokes and get a vertical tear, then you can work on playing with the nock height or cam tuning to get rid of vertical tear. Needless to say, with the smaller diameter hole on the med biscuit, the amount of movement of any adjustment is very small or you will get really wild results. That said, accuracy is better at distance with the correct size biscuit tuned well.

I have never shot nor tuned with small diameter shafts, and so have no experience with the small size biscuit, but would think it is even more touchy. With any, you really need to know you have good form for any shot that you use to determine any adjustments. If the shot feels off, shoot again. Best to get duplicate results from several shots than relying on just one.

The other characteristic with the biscuit is that you may have the shaft hitting the "other side" of the hole, kicking the nock in the opposite direction that you need to tune. For instance, with a rest too far left, the back of the shaft may hit the right side of the biscuit causing it to kick left, so the point goes right. Therefore, don't get hung up on which direction you have to adjust to. If one doesn't work, go the other way.

Good luck.

Go


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

In reference to the above, I am not a professional tuner, just a back yard shooter relaying what I have experienced when tuning a binary, hybrid, and dual cam bows. However, I have not seen any reference to the differences of a biscuits reaction as compared to a drop away (also have a Limbdriver pro V), so thought it might be pertinent. 

Go


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Good point made. A small hole can be a headache. A larger hole is always better. Way too big is even OK.

This applies only to biscuits.


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

bbjavelina said:


> Good point made. A small hole can be a headache. A larger hole is always better. Way too big is even OK.
> 
> This applies only to biscuits.


:rofl:


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

bbjavelina said:


> Good point made. A small hole can be a headache. A larger hole is always better. Way too big is even OK.
> 
> This applies only to biscuits.


LOL!! I do run the large size bisquit when I use one.


----------



## shields642 (Nov 1, 2010)

K.I.S.S lol keep it simple everyone wants to get so technical I do agree though with using a larger diameter hole than your shaft but just shoot if your shooting consistent I don't see why it matters hell my dads recurve isn't paper tuned and I'd like to see most of the AT members shoot against him


----------

